# liquid Fertilizer- newbie



## simpjim (Jun 5, 2008)

We are finally looking seriously at getting in the race with use of liquid fertilizers on our forage acres. What kind of advice can you provide, anybody out their know of a knowledgeable dealer in Ohio, Ky that would "educate" us getting started? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

Miracle Grow works - we all know this! Liquid Nitrogen 28% works - we all know this! And there are some ligemate liquid fertilizers used in greenhouses and irrigation systems. When normal fertilizer costs you $60-90/acre to use on your farm and someone else says they can do the same job for $10-30/acre, don't walk, run away before they take all your money. Better quality seed usually costs more initially. Better tractors cost more initially. Different types of fertilizer might cost 5-20% more or less depending on method of transport, method of application, availability in your area, etc. But don't drink the kool-aid and give somone all your money for a few ounces of magic fish kelp.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I went to liquid this year: a) because I wanted to try it, and







because it was about $50 a ton less. I was lucky and got a decent rain a couple of days after application and got a lot of rain in the next few weeks. I'm quite happy with the results and will use it again later this month. I can't say that it's better, but it was cheaper. At the end of the season, I'll have a better opinion. Of course, no matter what you use, you're still dependent on the rain.


----------

